# Motherboard Confusion AM3+



## Techniboy (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I live in New Delhi....

I am going to buy a AMD Phenom II X4 965BE..

Please suggest a good motherboard. USB3 is what I look for and Bulldozer Compatible... Budget Rs6500

I have shortlisted this
1.MSI 970A-G45.

Any better motherboard can u guys suggest?

Everything thing will be accepted!

Thanx in advance..


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

get Asus M5A97 around ~6.4k or Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 ( rev 3.1 ) around ~4.8k


----------



## Tarun (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 to M5A97 but a Evo is worth a thousand bucks more


----------

